# First-Timer (me, not the doe) on Kidding Watch in the "barn"



## kayzee (Jan 8, 2012)

Spot is my 5-year-old Nigerian Dwarf.  Her due date is the 11th, but about an hour ago my son and I went out to check on her and she was lying down, panting, with a very definite bulge back there.  I spread her vulva a little, and could have SWORN I saw a little pink nose....at which point, the humans dissolved into panic.  Everybody's calmed down now, and she's bedded down in the garage (a new place for her) and acting like we're a bunch of ninnies, walking around poking her nose into things, having little snacks, but mostly sticking to me like glue, resting her chin on my laptop keyboard.  

The "bulge" retreated but it reappears about every 10 to 15 minutes....I'm assuming these are contractions.

This is her sixth kidding, however, she does not have milk in her udder.  She has swelling ABOVE her udder, but nothing down in the "bag".  I am an idiot and don't have colostrum on hand.  Does it ever happen that they don't fill their udders until they actually deliver?  Tearing hair out here!!!


***last two contractions were four min apart


----------



## kayzee (Jan 8, 2012)

And now she's pawing out a nest....


----------



## kayzee (Jan 8, 2012)

She WAS lying down in her nest, and I looked down and saw something protruding....something pink and about an inch in diameter.  I took a deep breath and got down there....then Spot stood up, things slid back in, and she's munching hay!  Wait....now she might be pushing again....I see a tiny bit of it....she gives a might heave and...pees.  Sigh..


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

sometimes late in gestation they'll get a little prolaps when they lay down... happens especially in older animals.  it'll appear when they're down, then retract when they stand.  could be labor, or could be that things are losening up and she's pretty near term.  sometimes they're so full of kids that when they lay down they don't have much room left for lungs so they breathe shallow and fast and pant and grunt... 

watch for real contractions where they bear down hard, sometimes rolling their lip up, followed by panting.  watch for noses and hooves. watch for breaking water.  I have one large sheep who'll be in this reclining prolaps with panting and grunting for about 2 weeks before she actually lambs...

anyway, hope it's kids tonight!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup, I posted a description on another forum and they directed me to a pic of a small prolapse--that's EXACTLY what it looks like.

No doubt at this point that she's in labor, but I think she's getting tired, poor baby.  Now she's lying down with her neck and chin stretched flat on the ground, straining forward and taking fast  hard breaths and holding her breath in between.


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

[/url]
kidding 2012.waiting by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

Here is Spot, all bedded down and ready for a long night of kidding.  Her companion is Audra Belle a doeling out of last year's quads.  We bought them together this September.  These kids are from the same buck as Audra Belle, who is quite a little beauty but not much interested in posing for pics right now.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

wide as a house!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a terrible dream that she had sextuplets.  In fairness, she's kind of a wide girl even when she's NOT pregnant...

We're going on about five hours of labor here....probably two or three where she's been digging out nests, stretching and straining and getting really serious about it, and she'll do that for maybe an hour at a time, and then just pop up and have a wander around and a mouthful of hay and set her chin on my lap for a snuggle like there's nothing much going on.  I think she's just trying to trick me into leaving, or at least into not shining that darn flashlight at her lady bits every few minutes...


----------



## sunny (Jan 9, 2012)

She's still positioning kids. You're probably not tearing at your hair and babbling enough to please her yet (doe code).

 Does she have any kind of discharge?


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> I had a terrible dream that she had sextuplets.  In fairness, she's kind of a wide girl even when she's NOT pregnant...
> 
> We're going on about five hours of labor here....probably two or three where she's been digging out nests, stretching and straining and getting really serious about it, and she'll do that for maybe an hour at a time, and then just pop up and have a wander around and a mouthful of hay and set her chin on my lap for a snuggle like there's nothing much going on.  I think she's just trying to trick me into leaving, or at least into not shining that darn flashlight at her lady bits every few minutes...



yeah mine are always waiting until i take that bathroom break - then down they go and pop out tripplets...


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I'm pretty much a basket case.  It's the rest of the family that's too calm.  She's now fallen into a pattern: Lie Down.  Breath HARD.  Stare very very very very hard at nothing.  Heave.  Repeat.  Repeat.  Repeat....now look up at mom (me) and start blithely chewing her cud.  SERIOUSLY?

About half an hour ago, she let out some strangled little bleats on a couple of the heaves, and in my fumbling with the flashlight, I saw a little bubble.....on its way back IN.  Now she's cuddled up to the daughter she wouldn't let within two feet of her a few hours ago, breathing hard and staring, but no straining.

Oh look, it's the 9th.  I KNEW it was going to be the ninth.  I know this, because I  MORE BLEATING....but she's turned modest and she's got her tail clamped down tight over that vulva so I'm thinking there's either nothing there to see or it's going to disappear anyway if I try to get a look.

Ahem.  As I was saying, I KNEW it was going to be the 9th because I have some kind of neurological testing that CAN'T be rescheduled today.  I was supposed to also have an MRI but moved that.  Today is also my human kids' first day back at school after winter break.  If Spot has not given birth by the time they need to leave, my 13-year-old son will be staying home on goat watch while go to my appointment....I would suspect that he and Spot planned this between the two of them if not for the fact that he is completely terrified to deliver these kids alone.

How long can a goat be in labor, any way? 

Oh, and I've tried running in for a bathroom break.  I even tried staying in a few minutes extra.  When I came through the back door, she was yelling so loud I was sure she was delivering at least two at once and nearly fell flat on my face sprinting for the door to the garage.  Uh....no.  Turns out, that yell was her normal bawl of greeting when I step outside, but amplified into something like "HI MOM CAN YOU HEAR ME?  YOU LEFT ME IN THIS PLACE WITH ALL THE BOXES.  IS THIS LOOOOOOUUUUUD ENOUGH?"


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

And now AUDRA BELLE has decided to play the little mimic and has dug herself a little bitty nest.  Oh, you little sweetie, that would have been sooooooo adorable four hours ago.  NOW you're just MOCKING ME.

Maybe I'm NOT as frantic as I could possibly be.  I did take half a Xanax earlier when I was bawling because I thought the prolapse was a nose that didn't have a birthing sac around it and that she had a kid with a giant head stuck in her birth canal and all the fluid had drained away long ago.

Praying people out there, please pray about her milk situation....she just doesn't seem to have anything going on down there.  She just has the one functional teat, but there is nothing in the udder.  She's never had a problem before, and this is her six kidding, but I don't have colostrum on hand if she DOESN'T let milk down.


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

.....and wheeze, and pant, and strain, and stare and.....nothing.  

I even tried going into the house and lying down in bed for half an hour (I have the baby monitor set up) just to give her the chance to catch me off guard, but oooooooh noooooo.  She knew via ESP that I was lying there staring at the baby monitor.  Which never never made a flicker.  (It's the kind that has sound and lights that illuminate according to the volume of the sound being transmitted.)  Golly darn Doe Code!

At this point, physical issues of my own have me in not such a little amount of pain myself.  (If Spot were reading this...if she could read...she would be highly insulted that I would even bring this up.)  I'm torn....do I go inside and trust to the baby monitor?  Or stay out here and pay the piper later on?  Ohdearohdearohdearohdear....

Audra Belle is now sleeping with her little head tucked into the curve of Spot's giant belly.  She's going to be VERY surprised in a while here....


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of a less-pregnant Spot before she was dried off, in the stylish udder cover we made her to keep Audra Belle from nursing:






[/url]
spot in her udder cover by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

Here is the buck she was bred to, I THINK...not a great pic, but he is quite a handsome boy in person:






[/url]
Mistthebuck by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

although on second thought, I really do think it might have been this young fella (even worse pic, so frustrating).  I KNOW I saw his name on her paperwork, but he is very young to have bred her way back in August.  Maybe that's why the breeder looked so nervous and said "I HOPE it took" when she sold Spot to me as bred...






[/url]
troythebuck by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

And here is Audra Belle, looking sweet as pie:






[/url]
audrabellesweetie by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost 5am and still no kids.  The good news is, it's only three and a half hours until the nearest feed store opens and I can get some colostrum replacer.

Audra Belle has been a hilarious little mimic for the last hour or so.  She made her little nest and snuggled into it just like mom, and she shifts position when Spot does.  When Spot's having a contraction and is staring intently into space,  Audra Belle stares intently, too--but with one eye on Spot.  When the contraction is over and Spot relaxes and chews her cud, so does Audra Belle, and she even tries to do it in unison.  I'm too tired to giggle, but it's pretty good comic relief.

Around the time I started typing this, she got sleepy and nodded off with her chin propped on a pile of books.  Playing kidding doe is sooooo exhausting.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoping Spot's kids come soon.  

Love the story about Audra Belle.  Sympathy pregnancy or maybe just practicing for future babies.  Getting a good education from Mom.  Plus learning that Doe Code. lol

Thanks for sharing.  Hoping to hear about healthy kids soon.  

K


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, for heaven's sake.  After spending all night miserably panting through contractions, at 5AM sharp Spot stood up and helped herself to a hearty breakfast of hay, with only one contraction break.  Then at 5:15 she lay back down again and got right back to business.

I fear that Audra Belle is going to write a whole addendum to the Doe Code!  She's the type of girl who will climb right into my lap and nibble my chin if I'm ignoring her, but dances away if I reach out to stroke her neck.  She had her head down on Spot's belly early on, having pre-birth snuggle with her siblings.  So cute!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm tellin' ya, they HATE to be watched.

I learned that the hard way. Stayed up super late, freezing my butt off, staring at nothing but vulva for hours....nothing.

Next morning very early, same story...still in early labor, still wanted me OUT!

Came back from work to two beautiful doelings.

Just leave her alone for a little while. If you have a baby monitor, go ahead and put that down there. If you know the time she was bred (morning/evening), sometimes you can predict when they'll freshen. Mine were all morning "dates" and they all had their kids in the morning, too.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

she might still not be in proper labor yet.  my sheep and some of my goats, when they're ultra wide like yours is, will lay down, pant, stop breathing for a few seconds, then pant, then hold their breath... I think it's just a product of having too much baby inside and not enough room for lungs.  I've had them do that for a couple of weeks sometimes (rare, but does happen with the biiiiiiig ones)

If I had to guess, based on not being able to actually observe, I'd say she's close, but not in labor.  could even be a couple of days.  I'd go with the baby monitor and check her every hour, or every half if you can't take it any longer.  once the baby's in the birth canal and she's really delivering, that can take a while without damage to the kid if the birthing position is normal.  chances are good that she'll just pop them out in the half hour between checks, but if she has trouble, she'll probably squawk, and even if she doesn't a half hour of birthing process without success shouldn't harm the kid.


----------



## kayzee (Jan 9, 2012)

Gypsy, you make a lot of sense!  Deborah of Antiquity Oaks, IMHO reining goddess of Nigi wisdom said this:

So, it sounds like you're seeing part of Spot's cervix rather than a kid. Her behavior sounds a lot like our early experiences with goats giving birth. If she is not bagged up, she is probably not going to kid anytime soon and is not really in labor. The first few years we had goats, we spent a lot of nights in the barn with a goat that we thought was about to kid -- sometimes for two days! I actually know a woman who spent a whole week living like that, and then she had her vet come out, and he told her the goats were not even pregnant. Talk about a depressing experience! Spot certainly looks pregnant though, so I wouldn't worry about her pregnancy status.
.
The most frustrating thing about our early experiences is that it usually seemed like whenever I'd throw my hands up and think that I had NO idea what I was doing and come into the house -- after two days of goat sitting -- the goat would kid!
 Permalink Reply by Deborah Niemann-Boehle 3 hours ago
As big as she is, she could just be miserably breathing, but not necessarily through contractions. I had a goat last year that sounded liked Darth Vader every time she laid down for the last week. The first time I heard it, it really scared me, and I ran in the house and starting trying to find info about pneumonia during pregnancy. After finding nothing, I went back outside and realized she was fine when she was standing up. She was just huge and miserable -- turned out she had quads in there.

Katie L Zollinger said:
Oh, for heaven's sake.  After spending all night miserably panting through contractions, at 5AM sharp Spot stood up and helped herself to a hearty breakfast of hay, with only one contraction break.  Then at 5:15 she lay back down again and got right back to business.
▶ Reply
Message
 Permalink Reply by Deborah Niemann-Boehle 3 hours ago
My daughter just looked at the picture of Spot and pointed out that her legs are underneath her. When they're pushing, they are literally pushing their legs out towards something.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> Gypsy, you make a lot of sense!  Deborah of Antiquity Oaks, IMHO reining goddess of Nigi wisdom said this:
> 
> Permalink Reply by Deborah Niemann-Boehle 3 hours ago
> *My daughter just looked at the picture of Spot and pointed out that her legs are underneath her. When they're pushing, they are literally pushing their legs out towards something*.


typically true... some of mine lay on their side, but I've got one who delivers from a slightly reclined legs tucked under.  apparently hadn't read the book.   there's always _one _in the flock...


----------



## kayzee (Jan 12, 2012)

AND WE'RE BACK!  My Mama-sense is tingling....I think today is the day.  (Unless she has conspired with the boy child again to get him another day home from school....tomorrow I have an MRI in a neighboring city, so if she holds out through today he'll have to stay home to be on kidding watch while I'm gone.)  Her sides have hollowed out, or at least begun to, but I didn't find a mucous blob and I could SWEAR I still feel some tendons....frankly, I think they feel firmer than they did three days ago.

...could be that my mind is playing tricks on me because I desperately want to sleep, and of course.  I've been on "nesting" adrenaline for three days and not really slept other than a short light snooze here and there.  That ALMOST changed this morning when I fell into a lovely deep sleep at 6am....and at 6:40 the boy-child startled me awake with a matter of great urgency.  Could he have some money for hot lunch?  There's nothing good to pack.  (that sound you hear is my head banging against the wall...)

There's something to be said for the nesting instinct, however.  I finished projects yesterday that I've had boy-child working on for two YEARS with minimal progress.  I have some physical limitations that normally make more than about ten minutes of yard work at a time out of the question....yesterday I must have done at least five hours.  I'm in crazy pain already and the adrenaline hasn't worn off yet!  The extended aftermath of this just might require the purchase of a wheelchair. 

Oh my, I dozed of for a couple of hours while I was typing this!  Time to go check on Spot again!  (Get out the pom poms, cheer along with me:  "GO SPOT GO!" ...I'd make up a better cheer but my sleep-deprived brain has shut down access to my inner rhyming dictionary...)


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 12, 2012)

I read somewhere, and if I remember in my own experience, you will know when the tendons are gone. There will be no second guessing.

Im hoping you get to see it! It is a wonderful thing!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 12, 2012)

Silly, silly me.  Of course she didn't kid today.  It may not be specifically listed, but it's certainly against the spirit of the Doe Code to kid on any day when the your owner has announced "I think today is the day!"  Having said that, I would like to announce:  I think tomorrow will NOT be the day.   (Seriously though, yesterday was her due date and she's absolutely enormous.  She NEEDS to birth them babies, the sooner the better, or they're gonna get stuck in there, a scenario too terrifying for me to even form a mental picture of.)

I've been pasted to the baby monitor, of course, which has been interesting.....last night about 10:30 there was the most godawful racket: I recognized it immediately and almost fell out of bed laughing.  Once I caught my breath, I explained to perplexed hubby that one of them was chewing on the baby monitor.  She was doing this, I explained, because it's white plastic.  The lid to the jar of chewable vitamin C (their favorite treat) is also white plastic and gets an enthusiastic chewing anytime they can get it away from me.  It's covered with the dust from the tablets and they seem to regard it as the extra-large version of the coveted little white morsels.  Since then, all white plastic has to be thoroughly tasted and tested for evidence of hidden deliciousness.  Frankly, I'm surprised that the monitor made it three whole days before they went after it.  No deliciousness was discovered, however, and the monitor escaped unscathed.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> Silly, silly me.  Of course she didn't kid today.  It may not be specifically listed, but it's certainly against the spirit of the Doe Code to kid on any day when the your owner has announced "I think today is the day!"  Having said that, I would like to announce:  I think tomorrow will NOT be the day.   (Seriously though, yesterday was her due date and she's absolutely enormous.  She NEEDS to birth them babies, the sooner the better, or they're gonna get stuck in there, a scenario too terrifying for me to even form a mental picture of.)
> 
> I've been pasted to the baby monitor, of course, which has been interesting.....last night about 10:30 there was the most godawful racket: I recognized it immediately and almost fell out of bed laughing.  Once I caught my breath, I explained to perplexed hubby that one of them was chewing on the baby monitor.  She was doing this, I explained, because it's white plastic.  The lid to the jar of chewable vitamin C (their favorite treat) is also white plastic and gets an enthusiastic chewing anytime they can get it away from me.  It's covered with the dust from the tablets and they seem to regard it as the extra-large version of the coveted little white morsels.  Since then, all white plastic has to be thoroughly tasted and tested for evidence of hidden deliciousness.  Frankly, I'm surprised that the monitor made it three whole days before they went after it.  No deliciousness was discovered, however, and the monitor escaped unscathed.


Hoping she births those babies soon.   Wishing a nice easy birth for Mom and healthy kids.

Thanks so much for sharing the monitor story. lol

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> Silly, silly me.  Of course she didn't kid today.  It may not be specifically listed, but it's certainly against the spirit of the Doe Code to kid on any day when the your owner has announced "I think today is the day!"  Having said that, I would like to announce:  I think tomorrow will NOT be the day.   (Seriously though, yesterday was her due date and she's absolutely enormous.  She NEEDS to birth them babies, the sooner the better, or they're gonna get stuck in there, a scenario too terrifying for me to even form a mental picture of.)
> 
> I've been pasted to the baby monitor, of course, which has been interesting.....last night about 10:30 there was the most godawful racket: I recognized it immediately and almost fell out of bed laughing.  Once I caught my breath, I explained to perplexed hubby that one of them was chewing on the baby monitor.  She was doing this, I explained, because it's white plastic.  The lid to the jar of chewable vitamin C (their favorite treat) is also white plastic and gets an enthusiastic chewing anytime they can get it away from me.  It's covered with the dust from the tablets and they seem to regard it as the extra-large version of the coveted little white morsels.  Since then, all white plastic has to be thoroughly tasted and tested for evidence of hidden deliciousness.  Frankly, I'm surprised that the monitor made it three whole days before they went after it.  No deliciousness was discovered, however, and the monitor escaped unscathed.


that's because the deliciousness in all here in your writing!
you're fun to read 
crossing fingers for healthy babies, delivered while you're there.


----------



## kayzee (Jan 16, 2012)

UPDATE: 

Still...............no...................kids.  Life has slowed to a crawl, which centers around the visits, every few hours, to peep into Spot's lady bits, looking for good news, for a sign, for salvation from the never-ending waiting.  Spot, all in all, is taking the delay rather well.  Her feet JUST reach the ground now.  If she went another week, they would stick straight out from the sides and we'd have to roll her around like a ball, which is what she resembles more and more.  She is small even for a ND--certainly not more than 18" at the shoulder, so there's no much leg there to be reaching for the ground in any case, poor girl.

Several mornings I have gone out and found her belly slid, or sliding, down and her sides hollowing out and thought with delight that kidding was imminent.  Nope.  Turns out she can pop that belly right back up there and yell to be let out of the garage to play...or rather, to waddle around the yard.  Sigh...


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoping kids real soon and life gets back to the pace it is.  Waiting does slow everything down.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there a storm comming in?  That will get her going.  


I learned a long time ago.  It will happen when it happens so just calm down and enjoy.  I have been on "kidding watch"  for 4 weeks and still no babies.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Is there a storm comming in?  That will get her going.
> 
> 
> I learned a long time ago.  It will happen when it happens so just calm down and enjoy.  I have been on "kidding watch"  for 4 weeks and still no babies.


Thunderstorms here today and tomorrow 
 high of 66 today high of 62 tomorrow


----------



## kayzee (Jan 16, 2012)

I suppose it depends on your definition of "storm"...this is Southern Arizona, so we only get actual storms during the summer monsoons, but there is going to be some rain in a little while here.  She didn't yell to be let out this morning, so either she knows about the rain or she's busy with something else (pleasepleaseplease.)


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> I suppose it depends on your definition of "storm"...this is Southern Arizona, so we only get actual storms during the summer monsoons, but there is going to be some rain in a little while here.  She didn't yell to be let out this morning, so either she knows about the rain or she's busy with something else (pleasepleaseplease.)


our thunderstorms come with tornadoes


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow!  I just read through this post and I need a shot of whiskey!!!  (and I don't drink)  Praying the babies come SOON!


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Wow!  I just read through this post and I need a shot of whiskey!!!  (and I don't drink)  Praying the babies come SOON!


yeah, I've come to the conclusion that goats will do that to ya...


waiting along with everyone else...


----------



## kayzee (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah...my "in case of emergency, break glass" anxiety meds, which had gone untouched for a couple of months previous to this, have been leaned on rather heavily.  The problem with a vivid imagination and and inventive mind and an obsessive need to research things is that when that mind is allowed time to run free in an adrenaline-laced state, SOOOOOOOO many bad, bad, BAD things present themselves and reduce the owner of said mind to a state of babbling and weeping.  My husband is usually really good when it comes to my mood swings but even he was looking a little alarmed at one point.

I have two back-to-back medical appts tomorrow several towns north of here.  We'll be gone for quite a few hours.  I can only assume that's what she's waiting for.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trust me girl I've been there.  Ok...sit down and take some deep down in your belly breaths...or your husband is going to start hating goats.  It'll be alright.  You have so many knowledgeable people here to lean on.  Hugs...I'm serious about the deep the breathing.  Just contentrate on your breathing and don't think about goats for like 5-20 minutes.


----------



## kayzee (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooray!  It's triplets!  Two doelings and a buckling, all light buckskins, but one doeling has some darker golden shading on her back.  Spot was sneaky and started pushing while I was in the shower, so I heard her yelling as I was trying to get dressed with lightning speed.  I was almost shocked to see this tiny little goat in there after so many false alarms.  It was a good thing I was there for the next two--they both tried to come at once, one was breech and the other was HUGE--twice the size of the first doeling.   I pushed the breech one back but then just let him come out that way as there was plenty of room.  Spot and the babies are doing well...Audra Belle (their big sister from last year's kidding) is hiding in the corner and highly alarmed.  My husband, who watched but did not assist but did attempt to comfort Audra Belle, is totally grossed out and taking the longest shower ever.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

kayzee said:
			
		

> Hooray!  It's triplets!  Two doelings and a buckling, all light buckskins, but one doeling has some darker golden shading on her back.  Spot was sneaky and started pushing while I was in the shower, so I heard her yelling as I was trying to get dressed with lightning speed.  I was almost shocked to see this tiny little goat in there after so many false alarms.  It was a good thing I was there for the next two--they both tried to come at once, one was breech and the other was HUGE--twice the size of the first doeling.   I pushed the breech one back but then just let him come out that way as there was plenty of room.  Spot and the babies are doing well...Audra Belle (their big sister from last year's kidding) is hiding in the corner and highly alarmed.  My husband, who watched but did not assist but did attempt to comfort Audra Belle, is totally grossed out and taking the longest shower ever.


Congratulations on triplets! 
 have to laugh about your husband too! 
 Patiently waiting on pictures now!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Yay!   Babies,  more babies.   Pics coming?


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations! can't wait to see pic's!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

yay for triplets


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Jan 17, 2012)

:bun Hurray :bun 
 Congrats on the babies!! Glad everyone is doing well! 

Now it is.....  Picture time! I am really desperate for a fix...No one is coming forward and I have soooo long to wait for my own kids.....


----------



## kayzee (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, everyone in my life wants PICS.  I just got home from the medical appointments.  They put me under for part of it so I'm very, very sleepy but I did go out and TAKE the pics as soon as we got here.  I will upload them when I wake uzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........................


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

Get to feeling better.  We can wait for pictures!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 18, 2012)

AAK!!!  My pictures are almost all really blurry, because it's dark in the garage and those little buggers move FAST!  But here's a teaser of our little (big) buckling taking a snooze:







[/url]
photo (1) by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

They're all three light buckskins, but he has the most variation of color, with golden patches here and there, and the dusky patches toward the back of him.  The two doelings are quite white on their light portions and almost black on their dark portions--very dramatic.  Hubby took a video, too: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eccentricaesthetic/6719118685/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh they are SUPER cute!!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh! He is gorgeous!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 18, 2012)

Here are the stats on the kids:
The "little" doeling weighs in at 3 lbs, her sister at 3.8 lbs and the buckling at 4.2 lbs. (Ouch, poor Spot!)  They measure 8, 9 and 10 inches at the shoulders, respectively.

No wonder Spot was so huge and I was having nightmares about quints and sextuplets!  That's about six AVERAGE kids' worth of weight!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats on the healthy kids.   And and as far as your husband,  just tell him I am laughing with him and not at  him.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!  Can't wait for pictures of all of them and the proud mama.  For a minute there I forgot the mama was a dwarf and when I read the weights I was thinking WOW those are small! Lol


----------

